
Google and Levi’s Project Jacquard jacket has restored my faith in wearables - xbmcuser
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/12/14899468/google-levis-project-jacquard-jacket-hands-on-sxsw-2017
======
wildrhythms
Just to be clear: The article mentions that the 'wearable' technology here
isn't the giant cufflink; it's the conductive material that makes up the left
cuff, and registers touches on the cuff as inputs that can be forwarded to a
device. Pretty cool!

The only part I'm not too sure about is the author's insistence that this
jacket will be useful for cyclists; doesn't this type of input require a hand
to leave the handlebars? I suppose at a stoplight this would be fine, but I
honestly can't imagine trying to make precise swipes- one handed- while riding
a bicycle. Maybe I'm just a bad bicycle rider.

~~~
xbmcuser
With a smartwatch you might have to remove both hands off the bars. I would
prefer a jeans though and the smart fabric on the thigh or the pocket.

